# Ring in when I bought 11 ember tetras - what is it? Aaand... Green Neon Rasboras?



## Neocaridina (9 Mar 2019)

I bought 11 ember tetras (Hyphessobrycon amandae) and after a couple of days, realised that one stayed completely separate from the school in the back corner. 
Can I seek the collective expertise to find out what it is?
 It is somewhat see through and has a more upturned mouth than my embers. The colour is like a paler ember. But it has a faint patch of black on the dorsal fin unlike the embers.
I’ll post pics of my embers for comparison.


----------



## tam (9 Mar 2019)

Embers can have the black patch like that. It looks like a washed out ember, might be unwell.


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Mar 2019)

Where did you get them from


----------



## Neocaridina (10 Mar 2019)

I got them from livefish.com.au, an online company in Australia. They also sold me these as Microdevario kubotai.
I actually think they sent me Green Neon TETRAS.


----------



## Neocaridina (10 Mar 2019)

Thanks @tam. Four out of the ten I received were this washed out colour. But only this one stays apart from the rest. Do you think all four are unwell? Should I isolate them or remove them?


----------



## tam (10 Mar 2019)

Neocaridina said:


> Thanks @tam. Four out of the ten I received were this washed out colour. But only this one stays apart from the rest. Do you think all four are unwell? Should I isolate them or remove them?



It's a stress colour and some will stay that way longer - they often look like that in fish shops. I wouldn't usually worry apart from it's separated itself as well. Body wise it's looks plump and ok though, so I would just keep your water changes regular so the water quality is top notch, don't go too bright on lights and if you use CO2 turn it down a bit. Then cross your fingers and hope it perks up.


----------



## Natasha (10 Mar 2019)

Yeah as @tam says - grey is usually stress (and I find old age). I find that my Embers usually recover from this in time and anything that can be done to allow them to de-stress is useful. For me this usually means staying away from the tank for anything other than the necessary water changes and feeding.  

Sometimes I find that a shift to nicer quality/live food gives them a boost. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Neocaridina (18 Mar 2019)

Livefish Australia acknowledged their mistake and very kindly sent me the Microdevario! I now have green neon tetras and green neon Rasboras. Both beautiful in their own ways. Microdevario swim higher in the tank and are more outgoing than the simulans.


----------

